# Wish I had not looked. 2 British cream and white girls free.



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have just looked on pets4homes at the adoption section. I know I shouldn't!!
I saw this advert.
Free 2 British short hair cream and white girls aged 6 and 7.
They look Lovely.
What a shame just letting them go for free
I was looking to adopt one next year about this age. 
Hubby didnt want another cream after loosing ours two this year.

I hope that someone on here is looking for a couple of British Girls.

Dogs & Puppies - Cats & Kittens - Pets for Sale at Pets4Homes UK
under adoption british short hair. Can't seem to upload their picture. But please check them out they are Beautiful.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

So so cute!!!! :001_tt1:

I can understand your hubby not wanting another cream like the 2 you lost, but these are cream and white.....  I would definitely show them to him!! :thumbup1:

Adopting a cat of that age should mean that they are free from any genetic problems I would've thought (or it surely would've shown up sooner?)


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Woooow look at them... *2 GORGEOUS CATS NEED NEW HOME* | Radstock, Somerset | Pets4Homes

Although I don't think they are British Shorthair...


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Treaclesmum said:


> So so cute!!!! :001_tt1:
> 
> I can understand your hubby not wanting another cream like the 2 you lost, but these are cream and white.....  I would definitely show them to him!! :thumbup1:
> 
> Adopting a cat of that age should mean that they are free from any genetic problems I would've thought (or it surely would've shown up sooner?)


I know I can't stop thinking about them.
trouble is how could you just take one without the other
I couldn't have two as it might be too much stress on Chloe and Archie.
I have emailed the owner for more info so I can pop it on here.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Treaclesmum said:


> Woooow look at him... *2 GORGEOUS CATS NEED NEW HOME* | Radstock, Somerset | Pets4Homes
> 
> Although I don't think he is British Shorthair...


 STOP IT !!
I think I've set you off.
They are gorgeous. Then again how could you separate them
That Black and white is lovely. Maybe Paddy paws might like him


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

jill3 said:


> I know I can't stop thinking about them.
> trouble is how could you just take one without the other
> I couldn't have two as it might be too much stress on Chloe and Archie.
> I have emailed the owner for more info so I can pop it on here.


At least the 2 would have each other even if they couldn't mix with Archie and Chloe straight away. You might have 2 groups of 2 cats!! :biggrin:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

jill3 said:


> STOP IT !!
> I think I've set you off.
> They are gorgeous. Then again how could you separate them
> That Black and white is lovely. Maybe Paddy paws might like him


He would also look very cute with Pixie, although it would be like Little and Large...  Not that I'm getting another cat right now, of course.... :biggrin:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I know what you mean. If money wasn't an issue and you knew that they would all get on then it would be ok.
Instead we have to think of vet fees, etc

Lets hope somebody sees the Boy advert's and the cream Girls.

BUMP BUMP


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Did someone mention my name?????
I cant view the cream/white girls...but saw the two B/W and wow they are lovely, but the PP 'ark' is most truly full.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Awwww why the hell did I venture to the dark side  they are all gorgeous but the bsh girls :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oscars mam said:


> Awwww why the hell did I venture to the dark side  they are all gorgeous but the bsh girls :001_wub::001_wub:


I have emailed the owner but not heard any thing.
If there was just one of them, then maybe. How can I go and see them and leave one behind
Just hope they go to a good home.
Loved the Black and white puss but I don't want one the same age as Archie.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

oh you made me look now. These are 6 weeks old and will be available at the end of the month 3 Gorgeous British Shorthair colourpoint kittens. | Leigh, Greater Manchester | Pets4Homes


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Cookieandme said:


> oh you made me look now. These are 6 weeks old and will be available at the end of the month 3 Gorgeous British Shorthair colourpoint kittens. | Leigh, Greater Manchester | Pets4Homes


Going on you know you want to.
Cookie would love a little playmate:laugh:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> oh you made me look now. These are 6 weeks old and will be available at the end of the month 3 Gorgeous British Shorthair colourpoint kittens. | Leigh, Greater Manchester | Pets4Homes


wow £230 though i just sold myn for £250 and that was with GCCF reg!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

jill3 said:


> Going on you know you want to.
> Cookie would love a little playmate:laugh:


I think I would love to, but she does have the Calici virus.


----------

